# Hard drive upgrade



## DJK23 (Jul 24, 2010)

HI, Has anyone done business with DVR Dude on Ebay? His store is: Mydvrstore. For example, a 500GB drive with latest software, plug and play, just run setup. $99. shipped. The guy is in Virginia, 100&#37; rating.

For some reason I couldn't insert a link. Anyway, if you look on Ebay he has several drives for sale.

Thanks, D


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

For $99 or less, you could buy your own 1TB drive.

Doing an upgrade yourself is not hard at all.


----------



## DJK23 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm really not concerned about the cost, I just want something quick and easy. That's why I wanted some information on that guy on Ebay and his product.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

DJK23 said:


> I'm really not concerned about the cost, I just want something quick and easy. That's why I wanted some information on that guy on Ebay and his product.


Nobody has posted any complaints about him except his price and his use of other peoples work (one poster had a DOA drive from him and he replaced without any hassle)


----------

